# corner blocks & base moulding



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Corner blocks when doing baseboard moulding
Why?


----------



## DiyCR fan (Mar 16, 2013)

joecaption said:


> Corner blocks when doing baseboard moulding
> Why?


to me it looks better & i don't wanna deal with coping (even though it is doable for me)


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If I ever walked in to a room and saw that first thing I would think in DIY.
I could see if ytou wanted to cheat and do the crown like that, but baseboard


----------



## DiyCR fan (Mar 16, 2013)

joecaption said:


> If I ever walked in to a room and saw that first thing I would think in DIY.
> I could see if ytou wanted to cheat and do the crown like that, but baseboard


I couldn't understand your first sentence. Although coping is fairly simple, you must be the type of person who looks down on others... don't forget not everyone has the same stress levels. Not to gain sympathy but Hurricane Sandy was very annoying to deal with, so forgive me if I wanna bypass some DIY work & go easy (NY, USA btw). And thank you for not answering my original post


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

I say use what you like. Is really a personal choice like paint color or light fixtures.
I will install either one, but will not pick them out for you.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've been working on houses for over 40 years, my main job for the past 15 years has been to walk into a house and make sure everything was done right before the customer ever showed up.
You come on here asking for advice, we give it and you get an attitude.
It's your house, do what you want, if it looks good to you then that's the way to go.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Members---Please treat each other with respect--avoid personal remarks---Moderator.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Diycr...I prefer the thinner corner molding.

Joe Captain, you've never heard of high detailed floor molding?
How about plinths ?
This is an example of fine subtle floor molding with plinths.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

another example, same mud room...


----------



## DiyCR fan (Mar 16, 2013)

Two Knots said:


> Diycr...I prefer the thinner corner molding.


Two Knots, me too


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

yer welcome!
here's a close-up of the molding, this is our daughters
house...I just learned how to post from my iPad ...
so easy...
Btw, her inside corner blocks ( not visible here) in her
other rooms look different, maybe you could an example on the Internet.


----------



## DiyCR fan (Mar 16, 2013)

Two Knots said:


> yer welcome!
> here's a close-up of the molding, this is our daughters
> house...I just learned how to post from my iPad ...
> so easy...
> ...


Thanx again Two Knots... your work looks really good... yes i have searched & found example pics online to choose from :thumbsup:


----------



## ProudlyBuilt.co (May 3, 2013)

*Matching Reveals*



DiyCR fan said:


> I assume this depends on a persons preference but is there a general measurement-rule concerning how far your corner blocks stick out from your base moulding?
> 
> For example i will be installing 1/2" thick base moulding. I believe i like 13/16" thick corner blocks rather than 1.1" or 1-1/16" corner blocks. Thank you


In general, you want to match what reveals there are on existing millwork. If using 1/2" baseboard without any "heavy" profiles...keep the reveals to 1/4" or 5/16"...making your 13/16" acceptable.

Please let me know what you go with in the end. Pictures are always helpful too!

Luke

http://www.proudlybuilt.com/how-to-2/installing-baseboard-and-chair-rail-using-coped-joints/


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Links to other DIY sites are not allowed.


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

I prefer plinth blocks just as the photos by Two Knots shows! dang that looks fine! The plinth blocks jazz up an otherwise BORING baseboard, it is personal preference what you do in regards to the blocks, experiment and see what YOU like best, there's no law that says you must make YOUR baseboards or plinth blocks or moldings a certain way, certain size or anything else.


----------



## DiyCR fan (Mar 16, 2013)

ProudlyBuilt.co said:


> In general, you want to match what reveals there are on existing millwork. If using 1/2" baseboard without any "heavy" profiles...keep the reveals to 1/4" or 5/16"...making your 13/16" acceptable.
> 
> Please let me know what you go with in the end. Pictures are always helpful too!
> 
> Luke


thx, my reveals are 1/4" or less


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm not sure why you would need to make any coping cuts on base molding. Miters, yes, but not copes. And it looks like you had to do some miter cuts anyway.


----------



## DiyCR fan (Mar 16, 2013)

Seattle2k said:


> I'm not sure why you would need to make any coping cuts on base molding. Miters, yes, but not copes. And it looks like you had to do some miter cuts anyway.


i'm a bit confused on your comment... i didn't make any coping or mitering at all, except for simply using a coping saw to cut the base moulding for the exact length i needed... i bought the corner blocks from Midwest Mouldings & Millwork. They cut em (glued 2 pieces together) to my exact obtuse wall angles which were all different...made my DIY job much easier


----------

